# Hi from me!



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

After pondering for ages, I've finally plucked up courage to 'join' the forum.
Hi everyone. 

I used to keep (and breed) mice ages ago, and have recently returned to mice keeping.
This forum has been recommended, more than once, by more than one person - so here I am.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lesley!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome!  where are you from?


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome  
I'm in Shropshire, UK where we've been enjoying some of those forecast heavy showers as an antidote to the recent (un-British) hot weather.
Mice are sensible, they just sleep and doze more when it's hot... shame we can't all take up that habit!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Lesley said:


> Mice are sensible, they just sleep and doze more when it's hot... shame we can't all take up that habit!


I would love to do that, however I don't think my boss would approve :lol:

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Lesley


----------

